# Free Floating Barrel Touching the Stock?



## caseyjonespoole (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a Ruger Hawkeye Sporter and the barrel is touching the stock along entire lenght of one side. Its like it is off center.
I spoke with the tech at Ruger and they said it was fine.  
I thought free floating barrels should not touch any.


----------



## rustybucket (Nov 6, 2013)

You are correct.

And to an extent the ruger tech is correct, it will be fine...  But your groups won't be as fine as they could be.

Have you tried loosening the lugs and see if you can shift the action and re-tighten?  If you can do this and get the barrel aligned I'd suggest a bedding job to line up everything.

If you can't get it to line up that way you're pretty much looking at a new stock IMO.  Maybe others can chime in with other solutions.  

You could grind out the action area in the stock and completely re-bed and pilar the stock to get it to line up.  Or you could just grind out the offending portion of the stock forearm, but I'm not sure I'd be happy with either of those solutions.


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Nov 6, 2013)

I have not tried to do anything with it, I ordered it and it just came in


----------



## TJay (Nov 6, 2013)

Have you shot it?  I'd be taking it to the range to see how it shoots.  It the rifle was shooting greater than 2" inch groups at 100 yards it might be a good idea to start documenting your trips to the range and the different ammo you tried just in case you need to make a "case" with Ruger.  Or you could go to the range and it shoots lights out and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 6, 2013)

Shoot it first. It may not be worth worrying about.

If you decide to float the barrel, I would do so with a new stock or pillar bedding job that centers the barrel in the channel. Don't try and remove material from the forearm.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 13, 2013)

If it is advertised with a free floating barrel. Send it back. If you do anything with it you will void the warranty.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 14, 2013)

loosen the screws and see how much it will shift in the stock. if it will swing over so that neither side touches try tightening it down that way (slowly)   if it shifts back to it's orginal location then it's a stock issue.

screw holes off center or the recoil lug slot is bad...

easy way to center the barrel is to put some blue tape around it .. 2-3 rounds should do. the tape will keep the barrel centered in the stock...


----------



## rustybucket (Nov 14, 2013)

caseyjonespoole said:


> I have not tried to do anything with it, I ordered it and it just came in



I'd box it back up and send it back for replacement.  I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Jan 22, 2014)

Just curious what you did and how this turned out for you? 

I just purchased a Hawkeye Sporter in .308 and my barrel is touching as well.

Maybe you sent yours back and I got it... 


I also noticed that the Hawkeye Sporter is no longer an available option on Ruger's website. Anyone know if they discontinued them?


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Feb 2, 2014)

I shot it and I absolutely hate it. Worst trigger pull ever.  It was so bad I thought the safety was on.  I called Ruger and they had ups pick it up the next morning.  They have not called but I did get an email from ups saying it will be back in a few days.


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Feb 5, 2014)

The letter inside of the box stated they replaced the barrel and sear.  Maybe I'll be able to shoot it this weekend.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 6, 2014)

caseyjonespoole said:


> The letter inside of the box stated they replaced the barrel and sear.  Maybe I'll be able to shoot it this weekend.



Replaced the sear I can understand.  Replaced the barrel, that doesn't compute.  Maybe it was bent?  Yikes!    Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Feb 9, 2014)

It shoots much better but I'm still disappointed in the trigger. I like the trigger on my old Ruger a lot better. But it's nothing like it was before.


----------



## wareagle (Feb 10, 2014)

Ruger aren't known for good triggers so that's not a surprise. But it seems as though they're customer service is still great. Just be glad it isn't a new Remington.


----------



## poolecw (Feb 11, 2014)

casey, your old ruger has a two stage trigger. most rugers dont come with triggers that nice.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 13, 2014)

I haven't found a new rifle that didn't need some tweaking in the stock fit and trigger. I just expect to have to work on them some. Maybe I'm just to ticky?


----------

